# An Invitation from S. Louisiana Gathering



## shooterrick (May 6, 2010)

*SMF Members and their immediate families are invited to the first *

*Southern Louisiana** Gathering!*

*When:  October **8-9-10*
*Where:  The farm of Alblancher -PM Al for specific directions.  A general map has been posted in this thread.*

Some fine southern BBQ is planned as well as Gumbo and Breakfast Sausage making demos Friday afternoon and evening.  The gumbo and sausage will be part of the menu that night and the next morning.  If ya have never made gumbo or sausage this is a good time to get your feet wet!

We are asking all participants to provide one side for one of the meals.  Please contact eman (Bob) to coordinate side dishes so we don’t have 10 sides of beans! LOL Everyone should bring their own beverages but coffee, water, and Kool Aid for the kids will be there. 

*Facility Info:*  Al and his wife’s farm have full bathroom facilities and water.  Limited electrical is available.  If you are bringing a RV please contact Al well in advance.  He can make temporary electrical available but you should carry water on board and no dump station is available on the site.  A kitchen is available for final prep of sides if needed.  There is plenty of tent space. Bring your lawn chairs.

We encourage you to make a voluntary donation either once there or to ShooterRick via PayPal.  Use the send funds option in PayPal to [email protected] and memo S.LA.  If you know you are coming and can make the donation in advance you will help offset the out of pocket expenses of the hosts and give us a firmer head count.  *You do not need to make a donation to participate so please come regardless. *

 In order for us to purchase food quantities please RSVP by reply to this post at least 2 weeks before the gathering.  


*Main Menu, **S. LA** Gathering*

*Friday Supper*:

Gumbo, grilled Sausage, French bread, tater salad. - I do know several folks that would like a Gumbo making lesson. *Target serve time 6pm to leave time for sausage making demo, prep of butts and briskets for Saturday, and socializing in general.*

*Saturday Southern Breakfast:  *

Sour dough biscuits, homemade breakfast sage sausage, grits, and scrambled eggs, homemade preserves.  



*Saturday Lunch:  Finger Foods.  *

Crackling fry, Chicken wings., Moink balls, and ABTs, 

*Saturday Supper: *

Pulled Pork and Brisket, baked beans, Participants’ sides:  Any leftovers. 

*Sunday Breakfast:  *

Homemade cinnamon rolls.  Baked grits with left over cracklings, pulled pork, cheese and jalapeños.

*Ya all come and enjoy some southern food and hospitality.  *


If you have any questions contact ShooterRick, Eman, Alblancher, Bayouchilihead, or Mbally3011.  These folks will be happy to help you if they can and this event could not happen without there efforts, time, and financial support.


----------



## shooterrick (May 6, 2010)

If you are coming please contact Alblancher for detailed directions by PM>


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 7, 2010)

Sounds like a recipe for a great time
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The gumbo make me wanna be there.. my wife is from south LA and I learned what good eatin' was when I was down there for 5 years back in the late 90's

Man that spread of fixins' sounds good!!


----------



## eman (May 7, 2010)

Jeff,
 did ya have to beat her to get her to move to Oklahoma?
 J/K 
 Come on down and join us for the gathering. Would be real nice to have the BOSS in the house.


----------



## rbranstner (May 7, 2010)

Man that sounds great guys. I wish I could go around and hit all of these gatherings. Have a great time!


----------



## shooterrick (May 8, 2010)

I would second emans invite Jeff.  Come on over and have a great time!


----------



## eman (May 8, 2010)

Allright,
I know we have a good size group of folks on the site from Louisiana.
We need to here from y'all.
You don't have to get involved w/ the logistics or planning (unless you want to!) But we would love to hear from you and for you to bring your family and pass a good time.
Anyone wanting more info can pm me anyone wanting to bring your favorite side dish ,It doesn't have to be smoked or bbq it can be aunt hazels squash casseroll. I for one like to have otherstuff to eat besides smoked.
If your favorite side is smoked then bring it! 
Anyone that wishes to bring a side to the gathering ,Please contact me so that i can cordinate and we won't end up w/ 5 dishes of the same thing.
Please come see us and help make our first gathering a success.
Bob


----------



## sumosmoke (May 9, 2010)

I've had the pleasure of meeting and visiting with the hosts of this Gathering and can guarantee that this will be a LA blast that folks should want to travel to. Make the plans to have a nice weekend of good 'ol LA hospitality, fine food, and good friends. 

Need to check on a couple things (such as remaining vacation time @ work) before I can 100% commit. Will take care of that stuff this week.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 9, 2010)

Wish I was still living in LA,,,,I would be there.  Looks like it is going to be a great time with some awesome food.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, are there hotels in the area if those that might want to attend aren't into sleeping on the ground?


----------



## shooterrick (May 11, 2010)

I believe so Laurel.  I think if I remember the closest motel is about 15 minutes away but Al will have better details.


----------



## alblancher (May 12, 2010)

Laurel,

The nearest hotel is in Angie, LA about 15 minutes away via country hwy.  There are also 4 or 5 hotels in Bogalusa 25 min away but it is a papermill town, and a small hotel in Franklinton about 20 minutes away.  I will try to visit the nearest hotels this weekend and then let you know just how clean and nice they are.  

BTW, If you don't bring your own trailer and don't want to sleep on the ground we have couches in the living room not claimed yet and "The Turtle"  We lived in "The Turtle" while building the house so at one time it was habitable but we will open it up this weekend and see what shape it is in now.

Hope you can make it,  Liz and I look forward to seeing you again.

Al


----------



## alblancher (May 12, 2010)

Laurel,

I also have two air mattresses and a tent not laid claim to yet you are welcome to reserve.

Al


----------



## bamafan (May 12, 2010)

Al, I really want to come over but that is so far invance I don't know if I'll be around.  Do you have SAT for the Bama game? Just trying to get my ducks in a row. If I can work it out might try and grab a ride from some of the FLA folks that have to drive by my house. Loved the Craw fish!
Tim


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 13, 2010)

Come one, Come all!!! It will be good times and good food. I am excited to have a chance to meet some of the people that share this great hobby/addiction.


----------



## alblancher (May 13, 2010)

BamaFan,

I have direct TV with the New Orleans channels, espn etc.  Just remember that LSU plays Florida that weekend so I would guess if the local channels got to choose the LSU game would be on.  I'll try and check times and channels but being so far out there may not be a final schedule.  Since BAMA will probably be 0 - 5 by then ESPN will pass on their game and you'll have to watch the Tigers make Gator Gumbo.

Al


----------



## alblancher (May 13, 2010)

BTW,

You guys play South Carolina and the time or channel has not been announced.


----------



## alblancher (May 15, 2010)

If you decide not to camp out or bring a trailer Liz and I checked out the local hotels for you.   Great Southern Motel in Angie LA is $ 60.00 a night but they have discount cards to bring the price down to $  55.00.  We check out the rooms and they passed Liz's clean test.  This hotel is a bit better furnished than the next place in Franklinton.  The new owners have been renovating the hotel.  Dee Cole manager  985 986-2486.  Angie is a small town north of Bogalusa and is located about 15 minutes to the east of the event.

Liberty Inn in Franklinton, LA is also a decent place to stay for $ 55.00/night.  Microwave and Fridge in the room.  The rooms are clean and hotel only about 7 years old.  985 839-4443  Franklinton is a larger town with full sized grocery stores.  Franklinton is about 15 minutes to the South-Southwest of the event on the way to Covington and Baton Rouge


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Just a few notes to bring all up to date:  Al has been working hard on his farm to prepare the location for a smooth and fun event.  He has sourced some wood as well as finishing Sandy and I sleeping quarters!  Wow! Thanks Al.  Bob is coordinating sides and keeping us all informed.  Chet has lined up the cracklins and pots and burners.  Mark is bringing his Smoke Vault and OhYess!  I am bringing the Lang and bought a new pickup to haul it all in.  LOL 

All you Southern folk set this time  for a great time and vote in the poll.  If ya are from the North come on down and enjoy some Hospitality.  Yes the Oil leak is a disaster but we aren't goin swimmin so don't worry.  This area of the great ol US of A has seen its share of adverstity but these people are extremely hard working and resiliant.  Come one and all and show your support!


----------



## alblancher (Jun 6, 2010)

To be honest with you Rick.  If we hadn't had the oil slick you might be sleeping on the floor.   I'm not fishin in my free time so I'm working on the property.  Looking at BP's success shutting this thing down I'll be up there a lot the next couple of months since I won't be fishing anytime soon.

Al


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 6, 2010)

Aloha Rick,

I sure wish I could join all of you.  To console myself, I'll do some Smoked Chicken using your  famous Snake Bit  rub. ......Simple but soo good.


----------



## eman (Jun 6, 2010)

Al,

 You don't fish the lake?

 Also hopedale / shell beach is still open .

 I figured i'd let ya know now that ya finished the room.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 6, 2010)

I generally fish the rigs and birds in Breton Sound this time of year.  I have avoided the area because I understand the Breton Sound Marina is full of response operations.  I may be wrong about that.  The lake has been so full of people and boats that have no where else to go I decided not to fight the crowds.  I understand that there is boom blocking a lot of the drains and ponds in Lake Borgne, a place I would go as an alternative. 

I could launch in Slidell and fish around the LA marsh but I thought all that was closed and that is more a cold weather area anyway.

I haven't finished the trailer yet so you may want to be careful about giving me the bug to go try. 

Al


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 6, 2010)

Im goin Friday I'll let ya know how it goes. launching at rigolet's marina. gonna try a few areas that have been productive in the past for me


----------



## alblancher (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks,

I havn't seen any reports and no one I know is going.  Used to live on Salt Bayou pre Katrina and have fished the area my entire life.  Just havn't been out there, so disgusted about the oil.

Al


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 6, 2010)

alblancher said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I havn't seen any reports and no one I know is going.  Used to live on Salt Bayou pre Katrina and have fished the area my entire life.  Just havn't been out there, so disgusted about the oil.
> 
> Al


yea and every yahoo oil spill refugee is fishing lake p. heard that its becoming a nightmare. hopefully I wont have to put up with too much bull and getting to my good spots


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 9, 2010)

Im originally from down in Walthall/Marion county Miss so if you guys dont mind a 601 hand coming I will try to plan on it. All depends on work of course. Does anyone know of  campground close by? Could stay with my mom but had rather bring my camper along if possible.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 9, 2010)

scpatterson said:


> I'm originally from down in Walthall/Marion county Miss so if you guys don't mind a 601 hand coming I will try to plan on it. All depends on work of course. Does anyone know of  campground close by? Could stay with my mom but had rather bring my camper along if possible.


I'm not sure, but I believe Al said he will have some hookups for campers. He'll probably read this and give an answer soon.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 9, 2010)

All of our usual fishing spots have oil in them which is out of Montegut south of Houma. Son-in-law said there is still some good spots in the canals and bayous but the areas we caught most of the fish are gone.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 9, 2010)

SCPatterson,

You are more than welcome to come to the event.  Let me know what you need,   Eman and I are going to temp in a couple of 30amp circuits for visiting trailers.  I don't have a dump station so the more independent you can be the better but we should have room for you.  Come on down,  your momma misses you and wants to see you. 

Al


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 11, 2010)

Update on our fishing trip as promised.

well we made it to rigolet's marina at 5 today and the parking lot was already stacking up quick. Soon as we left out geohagan canal, the wind was kickin and I knew it was gonna be a tough day. We were able to get to the spot I wanted before everyone else. We boated one keeper there and several other 11" but the water was rocking and rolling. No one else around us seemed to catch anything but a stingray. Then we roll on to the next spot. The gf says hey I got something and reels in a 3.5 pounder(her biggest fish ever by about 3 pounds.) She was excited. An old man told us that the bite had been slow but nice fish. So we stayed there for an hour and half and I boated a 4 pounder. We tried several other places but ended the day with those 3. I think we would have done much better if the wind would have cooperated. The tide was ripping too though.  

Going to try and hit a new place tomorrow.


----------



## eman (Jun 11, 2010)

check out FFT's french tips! LOL


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2010)

hey al , If you ever  want a fishing pardner for a trip to borgne ,Let me know. I love fishing out there .They are catching some hogs right now and they just opened some more of the area.

 Some nice fish and limits off the long rocks also.

26" 6 lb trout right at daylight fri. off the last cut.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mother Nature wasn't playing nice during your fishing trip, but as they say, A bad day fishing beats a day at work anytime. Maybe next time it will be better!!


----------



## alblancher (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm always good for a trip.  Just need a couple of days notice.  Havn't run the boat (Blazer Bay 2400 with 200 4stroke Yami) recently but a bit of maintenance should put it in good shape.  I have to work M and T for sure but I should have time to pm the boat mid week.  The farm house is about finished, porch rails put up, bedroom finished, baseboard painted and installed so I can start kicking back a bit.    Let me take the boat out for a test run before going all the way down there and I'll let you know.   Who knows when they will close the area again but I am sure itching to go.  Best time for me is during the week.  How familiar are you with the back levee canal down there, I'm not happy running it before 1st light yet.

Al


----------



## eman (Jun 13, 2010)

Ive never run it . i allways fish north from bsm as i didn't have a boat big enough to fish the sound. They say that it's marked now but i dont know. I have a few friends that are guides down there and if they are fishing i'm sure we can follow them out or just wait till we can see.


----------



## eman (Jun 19, 2010)

Let's get back on topic,

 I have noticed a bunch of new members that have signed up from the gulf coast and southern  states .

 Let me take this time to issue an invite to y'all to our first ,South Louisiana gathering of smokers.

 It will take place on Oct 8, 9 , and 10, 2010. You can see the first post in this thread for details .

  This event is not just for folks from the south!

 Any member of the site is welcome to attend . And we would be more than happy to have you!!!

 If you need more info , just pm me or any of the folks that are listed .

  Come on down and pass a good time with us !!!

                                            Bob


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen TONS of people from LA sign up lately.

If I were closer, I'd be there.  I can't make it, though, but I hope that you guys have a GREAT TIME!

And you better post a bunch of pics, too.


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

We had our first face to face meeting sun at the farm. looks like we have a great place to have a gathering.

 We finalized the menu and nothing has really changed except we will make tea for everyone to drink if they want along w/ lemonade and water. we will have milk , OJ  and coffee to drink w/ breakfast.

 Your are more than welcome to bring whatever alcoholic beverages and sodas that you would like to partake in.

 We have gone over the site and will have 3 spots for campers w/ electricity . If you are sure that you are coming and need a camper spot ,PLEASE let us know so that we can reserve a site for you.

 There is a nice treeline that you can set up your tent next to that will provide some shade.

 If you bring a camper w/ a generator we ask that you set up in the front past the tree line that way the noise will not affect the sleeping of those in tents. it not far from all the action so no one will have a long walk.

 there will be a bathroom w/ shower available . Please bring your own towels .

We have agreed that we would like to make this an educational gathering for those who desire to learn . I will be doing a shrimp ,okra and sausage gumbo demo fri evening w/ potatoe salad for supper fri. night. we will also have sausage poboys for those who may not eat gumbo.

 i will have recipe sheets printed out to hand out to anyone who would like one. Rick will be doing a breakfast sausage demo fri evening for use in the breakfast sat and sun. he will also have recipe sheets.  Sat will be a full breakfast , eggs to order ( I'll be cooking western omelets if ya want one) / biscuts /sausage /white gravy and sandy's famous sweet rolls, milk and OJ. and coffee.

 If you have questions or have allways wanted to learn to smoke brisket or pork butt we will be doing both of these sat. for supper. We will have smoked wings ,moink balls, cracklins  leftover gumbo (if any) etc for snacking sat during the day. I'm sure that i can convince sherrie (my wife) to make her world famous banana pudding and a cobbler for desert.

 Sunday we will have a full breakfast  before breaking camp.

 If you have a side dish that you would like to bring please do. just let me know so we won't have 5 of the same thing.

 we want anyone who is interested to please come on over and have a good time.

 help us make this a good time so that we can make this an annual thing.

 If you have any questions  please ask.

  Thanks for looking and come on down an pass a good time w/ us .

                                      Bob


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 28, 2010)

ok, what is moink balls?


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> ok, what is moink balls?


MOOOO....OINK.... The rest is up to your imagintion.


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

warren,

 i can't tell ya everything.

 LOL . Moinks are either sausage or a mixture of ground beef and sausage . you form a meat ball but b4 you roll it you put a cube of cheese inside. Roll it up give it a good dusting of rub ,wrap w/ bacon and smoke.  great appitizers.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jul 27, 2010)

So, The time is getting near for some fun and cheer. Come one, come all, lets have a ball. Join us at the Louisiana Gathering October 8th, 9th and 10th for food and the common joy of Cooking outside. If you have any questions, worries or concerns, PM me, Eman, Alblancher or ShooterRick.

Thanks,

Chet AKA BayouChilehead


----------



## alblancher (Jul 28, 2010)

Simply because great food, friends, campfires, college football, star gazing and cooking demos are not enough for some people we will add 9 holes of Frisbee Golf to the front of the property.   Custom fashioned armadillo hats will be awarded to both low and high scores.  The number of prizes awarded will be determined by the success of our Road Kill scavanger hunt scheduled for Sunday morning.

Al


----------



## eman (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know how many even know what they are but i will be bringing my washer boards for a washer board tourney.


----------



## eman (Jul 28, 2010)

I notice that we have alot of members from the texlamiss area that have not made a post here.

 We would like for anyone that wants to attend the gathering. you don't have to be a seasoned smoker to be there .

 matter of fact if any newbies want to learn this will be the place to do it.

 we will have demos and hands on smokes there will be folks there that can answer questions and do  a show and tell for anything from sausage making to any kind of smoking to creole / cajun cooking .

 Please come see us even if it's just for the day saturday. we have plenty of room to pitch a tent and stay a while or there's motels near by.

 you can bring a camper or sleep under the stars. ( i wouldn't recomend this as our state bird is the misquito)


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 28, 2010)

We are entering crunch time folks.  Let us know if ya can make it.  We would love to have ya all.  I will be in Missouri the week of the 20th of September to see a new grand son.  If ya have any quetions during that week one of the other principals will respond I am sure.  *There will be sausage making, gumbo making, butts and briskets and a lot more so come on down*!   

Almost forgot!  Don't let this Swamp People show on TV scare ya!  As far as I know we all still have at least 9 fingers left to cook with!  LOL


----------



## eman (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok , i checked w/ our host and it lookws like we have 16 -18 folks confirmed for the gathering so far.  we have motor home sites w/ electricity  but you must be self contained for sewer and water. so far we have 3 sites called for and if you are bringing a motor home and need elec. we may can hook you up. If you have generator capabilities and can use it it would be much appreciated so that we can use the hook ups for the campers that don't . we have tent sites that are going to be along the woodline so you will have some shade.If you have a pop up shelter you may want to bring it and chairs for your group.

 there is a bathroom and shower on site please bring your own towels so we do not create excess work for our host and hostess. You are welcome to arrive anytime friday. We will be doing a gumbo demo and a breakfast sausage demo fri night and supper will be gumbo / potato salad and we will have sausage poboys for those who may not eat gumbo. sat  will be a full breakfast and we will be cooking cracklins and have smoked snacks coming off the smokers all day to nibble on . the main meal will be sat. night . Smoked brisket and butts w/ sides.  sun breakfast will be mrs shooters famous home made sweet rolls and i think our host Al has a suprise in store for breakfast.

 looks like we will have disc golf, washer boards  and who knows what else for everyone to do while waiting on some great food .

 We really need to know if y'all are planning on attending what we hope will become an annual gathering here. We need to start buying supplies and meat and as host we really don't want to come up short because we didn't know how many to plan for.

 if you want to come for the day sat. that's fine too.

 Any Questions please PM , eman , shooter rick, bayouchillihead or alblanchard

 we really hope to see y'all there!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually Bob the mosquitoes generally aren't much of a problem especially if it cools off a bit for us.  We are on top of a hill so we get very good drainage and we don't have to much standing water except for the livestock ponds.  If my neighbor moves his dairy cows to the winter pasture behind me we may have a couple of flies but they are not the biting black flies and more of a nuisance than a problem.  It will be a new moon weekend so if the skies are clear the star peeping will be great.  I'll have my 12.5 inch scope set out if anyone is interested.  Jupiter will be prominent as well as some of the winter constellations will start to appear.  I'll set out LED lights on the driveway and in the camping area to help campers find tap water and avoid tripping over the fruit trees.

Tenters should bring their flashlights, preferably with a red shield or lens because I will be turning off the floodlights to allow good star gazing as it gets late in the evening

This time of year laying in a lounge chair with a blanket watching the sky is a great way to go to sleep.

Al


----------

